# Yao Ming: What I've Learned



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The alcohol in China is made of rice. It's strong. You know it's strong when you drink it. So you have an idea what it can do to you. But here, you have alcohol that doesn't taste very strong. So you think you can have many shots. You don't find out the truth until the next morning.
> 
> I haven't done much trash-talking. But last year, I did complain about a call. Nobody could believe it. So I said, "I've spent a lot on English lessons. I want to get my money's worth." The official was laughing.





> One man cannot change the entire game. Support is necessary.
> 
> Sometimes my wife and I mix Chinese and English words in the same sentence. We call it Chinglish.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Lol No more injuries.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

[email protected]@k to my new signature.:smilewink


----------

